# kann man einen verdampfer als radiatior benutzen ?



## hannelore1971 (10. Juli 2016)

hätte an dem teil gedacht,
AVA Verdampfer Kuhler Klimaanlage BWV272 fur BMW Compact E36 | eBay
was meint ihr ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juli 2016)

Jedes Objekt durch das du Wasser pumpen kannst kannste als Radiator benutzen... auch nen Gartenschlauch. Nur ist die Wärmeabgabe entsprechend unterschiedlich.


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Juli 2016)

Naja, _nur_ mit dem Verdampfer an sich lässt sich nichts Kühlen, da brauchts dann schon die ganze Anlage und Kompressorkühler sind nun auch nichts neues.


----------



## Churan (10. Juli 2016)

Können kannst du, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht. Du wirst das Ding wahrscheinlich mit einer Bastellösung an den Wasserkreislauf anschließen müssen.
Da haste dann schonmal höhere Gefahr für deine Hardware. Außerdem sollteste du wegen Korrosion drauf achten was das für ein Metal ist. 
Zum Schluss stellt sich noch die Frage, ob es dannauch wirklich gut und leise kühlt, denn für nen Pc-Einsatz ist es sicher nicht gebaut 

Wenn du Spaß am Basteln hast kannst du es machen, sonst würd ich davon abraten.


----------



## Breyten (10. Juli 2016)

Als Ghetto-Wasserkühlung würde es schon gehen. Bei Community-PCs von KenschundCo gab es auch ein Rechner, der ein Kühler aus dem Auto genommen hatte. Musste aber so anpassen, dass alles gut verbunden ist.

Edit: Hier das Video Community PC's Folge 3 / Richtig krasse Dinger - YouTube
Ab 2:36 geht es los.


----------

